# EVO car of the year



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it just me or is anyone else really disappointed that the MY11 GTR was only 8th?

Seriously considering not upgrading now.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

So of the seven cars above it which would you prefer?
And which of those seven, which would you change your current GT-R for?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

jackg said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else really disappointed that the MY11 GTR was only 8th?
> 
> Seriously considering not upgrading now.


Why? I wouldn't take too much notice of any hack journo. They're only opinions, make your own mind up.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

jackg said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else really disappointed that the MY11 GTR was only 8th?
> 
> Seriously considering not upgrading now.


What? a) how many of the cars above could you afford? b) Why is driving the 8th best drivers car (in Evo's eyes) in the world so bad?! The Nissan is competing against serious money cars and doing a grand job i'd say!


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*I think Jack can probably consider all of the cars that beat the GTR*

:chuckle:
Know what you mean Jack, seems a disappointing and slightly inconsistent verdict doesn't it.
When JB drove the car at launch he seemed very impressed in isolation. Suprises for me are the Lexus which I admit seems to be blessed with an epic motor and the SLS.
Reading the whole piece has me scratching my head at the final placing of the Merc which they found hopeless on the track and the R8 spyder which has consistently been losing out to the current GTR. 
I can see why Evo love the Evora, its an Evo type of car and the top 3, well, thats royalty isnt it.
Aren't you getting a Mac soon Jack? Think thats going to be a hell of a car.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

They've got over being taken round the Ring by Nissan, and see it for what it is.

I'm going to stick with my cut-price crack.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

jackg said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else really disappointed that the MY11 GTR was only 8th?
> 
> Seriously considering not upgrading now.


Ye I was disappointed, but I think its says more about the judges than the car, clearly the sparkle of a brand new Japanese Supercar has warn off, and its back to good old badge snobery for this years winner.

I know for a fact that there are those out there who would not drive a GTR just becuase its a Nissan, youre never going to beat the allure of a pretigious badge, at least when theres nothing new around..

For me the mother of all supercars was the Ford GT, it beat the other supercars of its time hands down, yet it was a Ford!

I think the Nissan GTR is the modern day equivalent to the FGT, its the polar opposite as far as its approach but both are mile stones in my book when it comes to all round drivability.

Perhaps a blind test would be a more fair way of evaluating a car :lamer:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

jackg said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else really disappointed that the MY11 GTR was only 8th?
> 
> Seriously considering not upgrading now.


So you are trusting your car purchase to low level cheap car press magazines pseudo rankings???, that on top is nothing more then opiniated reporters thinking the world just turns around them. 
Some people have to get out from their TopGear, Evo mag. & co mentality . . . its just low arrogant european car press. Its bloody privileged idiotic reporters, working for monopoly editors, now thinking they have the right to vote cars of the years . . . while having actual world car industry knowledge which is sub-zero.
Has anyone actually ever thought that there is no need to compare cars in magazines against each other, as this comparisons are always based on very pathetic subjective opinions and readers get lied about how cars really are! Not everyone out there has the same tastes, same experience, same feeling . . . thats why testing cars against each other in the style of european press is idiotic. Its nothing more then the lowest level of western press, where reporters are entitled to write their arrogant opinions in a way the fascists write propaganda.

Evo
Top Gear
Auto Express
Auto Motorsport
Auto Bild
Auto Zeitung
ex . . 
is everything low level car press. 80% of the content is about overpayed reporters trying to play "I am somebody" giving shitty opinions on supercars. When in fact 99% of the reader base can`t even afford a base Golf. But that maybe just shows that the reader base are all dreamers and identify them selves with the writers:chuckle:

So happy we don`t have that amateur press here in japan. Here they compare the GTR to all kind of cars, even a 335i BMW, because they try to speak about good points of each car, without the childish "whichs better" thing. At the end you know exactly what are the two cars strengths and excitements, without needing to read a test-"winner-looser" bullox, to make you feel good your favorite car won over the rivals . . . .idiots.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> So you are trusting your car purchase to low level cheap car press magazines pseudo rankings???, that on top is nothing more then opiniated reporters thinking the world just turns around them.
> Some people have to get out from their TopGear, Evo mag. & co mentality . . . its just low arrogant european car press. Its bloody privileged idiotic reporters, working for monopoly editors, now thinking they have the right to vote cars of the years . . . while having actual world car industry knowledge which is sub-zero.
> Has anyone actually ever thought that there is no need to compare cars in magazines against each other, as this comparisons are always based on very pathetic subjective opinions and readers get lied about how cars really are! Not everyone out there has the same tastes, same experience, same feeling . . . thats why testing cars against each other in the style of european press is idiotic. Its nothing more then the lowest level of western press, where reporters are entitled to write their arrogant opinions in a way the fascists write propaganda.
> 
> ...


At the end of the day it is a car mag and they are giving their opinions. I have to say that EVO seems, on the face of it, pretty fair when doing tests but again their verdicts are only ever going to be subjective. Unfortunately theres no empirical formula for deciding whether car A is better than car B (unless your using the Top Trump method :chuckle. Folks buy cars for all sorts of different reasons so what I might find appealing others may not....
Clearly Japan's the place for you Chris as everything is done so much better over there...:chuckle:. Every car mag is going to have writers who have a personal preference for brand X.... the secret is trying to forget your bias when testing a car and writing an article. I bet that Japanese wirters/editors are no different and experience the same dilemma. 

The bottom line is that you take the written word as a guide and someone else's opinion. If you are looking for a new car then its only right that you do a bit of research and magazine articles are a good source of info etc. Just dont get too caught up on the opinions written. You can only make a judgement AFTER having driven the vehicle for a period of time. I'm not suggesting you go buy a GTR or otherwise. Personally I'm not a big GTR fan and have set my sights on something else. Not a bad car, the GTR, but just not my cup of tea..

TT


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Agree TT.

But you can`t really base your car purchase choice on car magazine reviews . . .
For the japan mag. quote, don`t get me wrong, as many always do, thinking I lobby for the japanese . .lol. . . its more about having another view then the local establishment.
In fact its just a cultural difference, in japan moderation, harmony and balanced thinking (as well as letting your own opiniated individuality a bit aside) are the basic rules for communication, being it between people, on TV, the news paper or in the car magazine. (you can call that lack of critical thinking, but thats also untrue, as it is more a lack of critical speaking, rather then thinking).
You will never find articles where some self promoted reporters get allowed by the editorial to slaughter what ever car in the way of the EU press, in disregard to any car, how crappy it may be, being purchased by thausend of peeps who actually like it, anyway.

But its the kind of low level press, that makes conservative, uneducated peep feel great, reading their Golf TDI just won a test over the Civic Diesel, . . . like reading your local newspaper supporting your local soccer club, bashing the rival who lost against your team in last nights game.


If you want to know how your supercars really perform and whats the point of owning a GTR instead or as second or third car . .. read:
GENROQ
???? 2009?6?? | ????

The magazine made by reporters who actually own supercars and can still admire a Honda Accord Type-R for what it is, with out making two cent snobbish conclusions.

PS: By the way I would rather buy a Maserati GranTurismo then a R35 GTR, and this is not based on which car is better, which one is faster on the Ring or which one has won Evo or TopGear muppets favors. . . . its based on taste and preferences and I don`t need to talk down the GTR or make a ranking to prove to my self that my choice is number1.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

jackg said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else really disappointed that the MY11 GTR was only 8th?
> 
> Seriously considering not upgrading now.




You'd have to be a complete retard to let a third rate rag dictate what car you buy next.

I've read some ****ing stupid posts from R35 owners over the past few years, and whenever I think to myself that things just can't get any worse, someone always manages to top the previous poster for sheer unadulterated 'pratt factor' :chairshot


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow thanks for your comment "boosted" I've been called most things but never a complete retard!

Don't think I'll bother responding to that unless anyone feels I should?

Seemed to have opened a can of worms though. I really rate EVO and indeed john Barker and Chris Harris, both pretty good pedallers.

I was lucky enough to have both the gen 2 GT3RS and the GTR for most of the season (not bad for a complete retard eh?) and it was the GTR I always turned to. The only reason I didn't do more UK track days in the GTR was because I made it too noisy by decatting the downpipes. 630bhp kind of makes up for it at The Ring.

I've posted the differences before but I was really suprised that they didn't seem to rate the GTR at all.

Hey ho

I have ordered the Mac, bluediamond but not sure it will be focused enough for me so may flip my order to the lightweight which will appear 2012


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi Jack, yes you can safely ignore Boosted; everyone else does. His avatar says it all really... :chuckle:

Frustratingly, I have yet to receive my contributor's copy of eCotY, so can't comment in an informed manner.
Of course it does seem strange that a car that is uniformly better than the car that won eCotY 2008 has not fared better than 8th.
The world cannot have moved on that much, surely?

Money no object, I'd rather have a 458 or a GT2 RS than a GT-R, but I still couldn't rank it 8th!

Anyway, I think you should reserve final judgement until you have driven the 2011. I still remember John B raving about the improved handling and saying it reminded him of a Ferrari 599, which to me sounds pretty perfect for an all-weather supercar.

Every time I think of cancelling my order "because I could just mod my 2009 more", I then think "but imagine how cool it would be to mod the 2011 more"!
It is a better car in every respect; it just boils down to whether the individual believes it is worth the extra money. For me, I think it just about does.

I should get to drive the press car in late Jan, so will try to give an honest verdict then.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree with you Alex, of all the supercar we've had through the door the Ford GT is still my favourate, despite the fact I always forget about the doors and crack my head on the roof section. Not cool 

Iain


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yeah, it would be a lot cheaper for GTRSTAR (and probably a lot more reliable) for him to get to his desired 1000+hp goal with a Ford GT! :chuckle:

A track optimised one with about 850hp and in Heritage Color (Gulf) would be divine...

Having now read the eCotY 2010 report from start to finish, I have to say the criteria upon which the cars were judged didn't seem very clear this year.
I cannot for the life of me fathom the appeal of the LF-A, and certainly wouldn't dream of rating the SLS and R8 V10 Spyder above the GT-R.
But for sheer driver appeal, I can totally see why the 458, the two Porsches and (just about) the supercharged Evora were rated higher. They are all very pure, direct and focussed driver's cars that aren't compromised by the size, weight and multi-role capability of the GT-R.

I'm sure the wet conditions hampered the GT2 RS's rating; I would personally love to drive one. For once, a properly mad power Porsche with the chassis to handle it (Carrera GT aside).


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope the EVO has not won by design because the car is so ugly.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

enshiu said:


> I hope the EVO has not won by design because the car is so ugly.


:chuckle: Pure comedy genius!


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Blimey, That got everybody talking*

Still spluttering over Evo being compared to Auto Express!! 
I think the UK motoring publications are pretty good to be honest. I have a high opinion of Autocar, especially Steve Sutcliffe and i like CAR as well but Evo is the most representative of what I like about cars.
I am not reading the mag to find out what the boot is like or whether it has the best CO2 figure or how nice its cup holders are. I want to read about its qualities as a driving machine and how much fun it is.
Its not always about Porsches, they loved the Ford GT from what I recall, gave the GTR ecoty in 2008 and the NSX Type R ecoty a few years ago. The fact is that none of us get to spend as much time driving all of these machines as they do, and as a result I think its fair to take their opinions into account.

David summed it up pretty well. The GTR is not quite as single minded a product which is difficult to overcome. I too am just a little surprised at the love for the LFA and the SLS, especially as the Merc clearly had some"issues"
Slightly suspicious that a good soundtrack seems to be getting a lot of credit in this feature. Maybe they need a Y pipe on the Nissan press car then it'll have more of chance.Seems that the GTR was the fastest car on the test in the prevailing conditions, had the best gearbox but lost to cars that were slower, less efficient and between 2 and 6 times more expensive. Mmm

Jack, it was me that bought the white GT3 indirectly off you. Doing the GTR thing at the moment and I love it I have to say. Nibbling around the idea of the Mclaren though as the whole idea of it appeals. Dont do the track time that you do though.

Fact is that every car in that group would be of interest to me together with several that didnt get included. 
We have never had it so good as Harold said:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

bluediamond said:


> Still spluttering over Evo being compared to Auto Express!!
> I think the UK motoring publications are pretty good to be honest. I have a high opinion of Autocar, especially Steve Sutcliffe and i like CAR as well but Evo is the most representative of what I like about cars.
> I am not reading the mag to find out what the boot is like or whether it has the best CO2 figure or how nice its cup holders are. I want to read about its qualities as a driving machine and how much fun it is.
> Its not always about Porsches, they loved the Ford GT from what I recall, gave the GTR ecoty in 2008 and the NSX Type R ecoty a few years ago. The fact is that none of us get to spend as much time driving all of these machines as they do, and as a result I think its fair to take their opinions into account.
> ...


Glad you agree with me!
What comprises your Litchfield Stage 3? Any measured power outputs?


----------



## Tony H (Aug 1, 2009)

David Yu

Just to build on your comments....Ford GT vs GTR.

You really cant compare as they are 2 completely different animals. 

Anyone stepping in a normal GT from a GTR will find themselves wrapped round the first lamp post. GT has no electronic gismos other than anti lock brakes! I am not saying that GTR drivers are bad (getting that one in before the onslaught of accusations come back) its just that you can floor a GTR wheras the GT.....no chance :chuckle:

GTR for an all rounder is a better daily drive - first becasue its RHD, secondly because visibility is not as restricted and thirdly you dont have to park where you need a space to open the door fully to get in or out (avoids the GT nose bleeds). That said the GT is better over speed bumps. :smokin:

GT sounds awesome especially with tubi exhaust, but 11 or so mpg vs 18/19 for GTR makes it a bit thirsty. You can also leave the GTR in a car park without too much attention wheras the GT....no chance :bowdown1:

Point I am making here is that it doesnt matter who or where anything is rated, its purely down to personal choice which is no doubt in the main driven by budget.

Dont understand why anyone is upset because someone doesnt rate the GTR as highly as say the Lexus, £300k or so is probably one reason?? That said it really doesnt matter as if we all followed the hype we would all probably be in stupid Prius or something, we could all help save the planet that way.

GTR's are awesome cars and go about their business in a very clinical way. This is something that makes them special.

IN my opinion the only thing that should be the deciding factor here is the aftermarket care given by the dealers. This is probably down to the fact that the majority of GTR owners have a higher expectation than the normal Nissan branded goods (not being a snob so sorry if thats offended some). I think that as time goes on Nissan will learn from this and recitfy - maybe like Toyota and Lexus did from the start.

Until then, I wont buy a 2011 model as this is now my only deciding factor!

Tony h


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Iain's kit is a claimed 585 bhp*

Comprises the Y pipe and full rear part of the Miltek S/S system ( Which is if anything a little quieter than just the Y Pipe )
Beautiful Forge Carbon Intakes with high flow filters and a further EcuTek tweak.
Litchfields say that the injectors need upgrading to go higher and a couple of other Forge bits. Thats about 620 which is where Godzilla is now I think.
No idea whether its any good though because its been sub-zero ever since


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

bluediamond said:


> Comprises the Y pipe and full rear part of the Miltek S/S system ( Which is if anything a little quieter than just the Y Pipe )
> Beautiful Forge Carbon Intakes with high flow filters and a further EcuTek tweak.
> Litchfields say that the injectors need upgrading to go higher and a couple of other Forge bits. Thats about 620 which is where Godzilla is now I think.
> No idea whether its any good though because its been sub-zero ever since


Thanks for the info. Yeah sounds similar to my previous spec with the full Akrapovic exhaust, panel filters and remap. That posted 591hp on Surrey Rolling Road's dyno (the same one I always use).

Injectors are a relatively cheap and simple upgrade from where you are, but it's fun to do it in stages and get a feel for what each stage releases.

Dying to see how a 2011 compares, because although possessing less outright grunt, from the passenger seat I at no point thought, wow this thing is slow compared to Godzilla! :chuckle:


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

Litchfield said:


> I agree with you Alex, of all the supercar we've had through the door the Ford GT is still my favourate, despite the fact I always forget about the doors and crack my head on the roof section. Not cool
> 
> Iain


I have never owned a Ford GT but I have whacked myself on the head trying to get into one in a show room 
Great car though


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Tony, you are correct, you can't really compare the GT with the GT-R. It is the least practical of the supercars. That door issue is really quite a big deal as you have to plan your parking in advance. If someone ends up parking within 4 feet of the driver's side, you won't be able to get back in!

And the total lack of luggage space, makes even an Enzo look practical.

But then again, it is the cheapest of the mid-engined supercars for the performance and can be made a LOT quicker for relatively little money. As the perfect weekend hot-rod it has a lot to recommend itself.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*love this aspect of GTR ownership*



David.Yu said:


> Thanks for the info. Yeah sounds similar to my previous spec with the full Akrapovic exhaust, panel filters and remap. That posted 591hp on Surrey Rolling Road's dyno (the same one I always use).
> 
> Injectors are a relatively cheap and simple upgrade from where you are, but it's fun to do it in stages and get a feel for what each stage releases.
> 
> Dying to see how a 2011 compares, because although possessing less outright grunt, from the passenger seat I at no point thought, wow this thing is slow compared to Godzilla! :chuckle:


Adding remaps, parts etc and building a unique car. I had an R32 years ago that had Middlehurst turbos , chip etc and was amazingly fast. All or nothing lag but when it arrived ,:flame:
Think I preferred the active diff to my current cars set up in some ways as well.
I do at least 12k a year in the car, more like 15 with this one so its got to hold together, Wouldnt want to have bits of engine all over a french autoroute in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

bluediamond said:


> Adding remaps, parts etc and building a unique car. I had an R32 years ago that had Middlehurst turbos , chip etc and was amazingly fast. All or nothing lag but when it arrived ,:flame:
> Think I preferred the active diff to my current cars set up in some ways as well.
> I do at least 12k a year in the car, more like 15 with this one so its got to hold together, Wouldnt want to have bits of engine all over a french autoroute in the middle of nowhere.


Don't remind me! Active diff in an R32, are you sure? I thought that was first featured in the R33 V-Spec.
Anyway, adding injectors LESSENS the chance of it blowing up, at least that was my justification for fitting them! :chuckle:


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

Ahh I wondered where I knew you from Bluediamond. The white GT3 was a fabulous car. I've had every iteration of the GT3 and RS and that white one was either best or second after the gen 2 RS. My favorite day ever in that was at Brands. I picked it up, did 250 miles on the road, went to Brands, smoked everything all day and drove home via the sat nav listening to Meatloaf in air conditioned luxury. Very few cars can do that! It would 4 wheel drift every lap coming out of Graham Hill bend......ahhh memories


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh, I'm sure your right David. But if I recall the way the car dealt with rear end oversteer correctly it seemed much more obviously "active" in the way the chassis reacted.
Now, if that was related to a more primitive version of the torque sensing 4wd being more obvious that would make sense but as I understand it, the R35 doesnt work quite the same way, doing nothing after something like 15 deg of steering lock has been applied. I'm sure that means its much faster overall but the R32 was a hoot on wet roundabouts, the R35 less so.
Its a big gap between the cars though so difficult to make comparisons that can be relied on.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yup, no doubt about it, and the evo test confirms this, the R35 is far less controllable in the wet than the Skylines.
No idea why they would make it disengage 4WD when more lock is on (including opposite lock), that is often when you need it most!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> No idea why they would make it disengage 4WD when more lock is on (including opposite lock), that is often when you need it most!


Maybe it causes the gearbox to overheat?:chuckle:


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

jackg said:


> Wow thanks for your comment "boosted" I've been called most things but never a complete retard!
> 
> ......
> 
> I was lucky enough to have both the gen 2 GT3RS and the GTR for most of the season (not bad for a complete retard eh?) .....


Brilliant response, just brilliant. Made me laugh so hard I choked on my coffee 

Anyhow, so much for the supercars... is it just me that resolved to go straight out and buy a Focus RS 500 to complement the GTR? It looked brilliant I thought. Difficult to really class it as a chav mobile when it is biting chunks out of you down a B road .....


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Like a bat out of hell Jack :chuckle:*



jackg said:


> Ahh I wondered where I knew you from Bluediamond. The white GT3 was a fabulous car. I've had every iteration of the GT3 and RS and that white one was either best or second after the gen 2 RS. My favorite day ever in that was at Brands. I picked it up, did 250 miles on the road, went to Brands, smoked everything all day and drove home via the sat nav listening to Meatloaf in air conditioned luxury. Very few cars can do that! It would 4 wheel drift every lap coming out of Graham Hill bend......ahhh memories


I remember talking to a couple of 996 GT3 RS guys about that day at Brands. I think they were a little stunned at how you smoked them that day :bowdown1:
loved that pic of the GT3 and the RS together when you swapped them. It was a great car, great spec as well.
Really enjoy the Nissan though, its so fast, though possibly the only car I could get that costs more in b....y tyres than the Porsche


----------



## Tony H (Aug 1, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Tony, you are correct, you can't really compare the GT with the GT-R. It is the least practical of the supercars. That door issue is really quite a big deal as you have to plan your parking in advance. If someone ends up parking within 4 feet of the driver's side, you won't be able to get back in!
> 
> And the total lack of luggage space, makes even an Enzo look practical.
> 
> But then again, it is the cheapest of the mid-engined supercars for the performance and can be made a LOT quicker for relatively little money. As the perfect weekend hot-rod it has a lot to recommend itself.


David

Have you got a GT? You sound fairly knowledgeable on them.

You are correct with relatively small spend for upgrade - £4k gets exhaust, throttle body and small pulley = 610hp on dyno.

£8k gets whipple upgrade = 810hp.

BTW - FGT = £130+k so its well in Lambo, Maserati and Ferarri territory and well above R8 V10 and 911 grounds!

Tony h

Tony h


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

Tony H said:


> David
> 
> Have you got a GT? You sound fairly knowledgeable on them.
> 
> ...


If the cost of a car is how much it costs less how much you sell it for, its a bargain. Seriously good residuals and quite right too, superb car and rare.


----------



## Tony H (Aug 1, 2009)

bluediamond said:


> If the cost of a car is how much it costs less how much you sell it for, its a bargain. Seriously good residuals and quite right too, superb car and rare.


Nice to see someone talking sense for once!

FGT go up each year in value and become more rare as they get written off haha.

They are cheap to run and very reliable.

Same issues as GTR getting tyres though as Goodyear only ones that make OEM tyres!! 

Tony h


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

bluediamond said:


> Still spluttering over Evo being compared to Auto Express!!
> I think the UK motoring publications are pretty good to be honest. I have a high opinion of Autocar, especially Steve Sutcliffe and i like CAR as well but Evo is the most representative of what I like about cars.


Pretty good in what? . . . little UK domestic car world chitchat maybe?, while letting the howl thing look exclusive. Then to make it a bit more real, they pay celebs from the racing world to test, comment and waffle about cars . . . so the reader thinks hes some kind of involved in to the scene.

Its all bluff and pathos. Evo, Car and AutoExpress have a publishing monopoly and therefore can pay pseudo clever reporters to write bullox while disguising the howl thing as state of the art, because some racing driver gives his 2 brain cell opinion on cars 99% of the readers can never afford. 

One reason these mags. can`t be taken for granted, is that the publisher needs to keep a monopoly, hence in the UK, the normal none clever consumer of car publications (mags, TVs shows, ex . . .) likes everything disguised so he can swallow it and feel great. Like reading the MacLaren F1 was voted best car of all times, so he can drive home and think how great his country "he" is.

Other reason the UK or european press is so obstinate to test cars nobody can afford, in regular car magazines, destinated for middle class and lower consumers (the peeps that make the publishers rich), is that the european performance car industry relies on self sustaining a premium market. Its just about redistributing wealth and money. 

At the end of the day the european car press has done shit to actually promote a industry for the normal citizen. Consumer are so brainwashed that they think they need to know and read about the breaking news of Porsche selling a new GT2RS for a price nobody can afford or a Focus RS500 that nobody will have . . . instead of focusing on cars that most peeps can actually afford.
. . . thats why in the US and japan the general car media and car press has a more balanced view on what automobile consume actually means. Just check Insideline at Edmunds and it will amaze you that they blow the same trumpet for the arrival of the new Ferrari and the arrival of the new Hyundai Genesis. Thats balanced . . . they are even testing JDM production cars in japan and letting yours truly know that over there you get more bang for the buck. This allows your average reader to make up his own mind and get inside the real dynamics of the world industry. . . . its like getting a chance to think about why japan sells a FD2TR with a racing ready chassis and engine, being faster then a Focus RS on a track despite 75HP less, while in your own country you have to pay 5k more and only get a Golf GTI or FN2TR????

Then after all that you still base your purchase of a premium car on these muppets opinions and FAIL at FAILING car rankings??? LOL


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

gtrlux said:


> Its all bluff and pathos. Evo, Car and AutoExpress have a publishing monopoly and therefore can pay pseudo clever reporters to write bullox while disguising the howl thing as state of the art, because some racing driver gives his 2 brain cell opinion on cars 99% of the readers can never afford.


Just about understood that I think.

Look my comprehension of japanese is zero so I cant read their domestic press and make any judgements but I can form an opinion of any car media (Press, TV , Internet ) that is in English and to a lesser extent, French.

So I cant comment on whether the press there are superior or inferior to ours. What I can tell you is that if you think EVO is the mouthpiece of ill informed , Industry stooges and that its the product of a monopoly publishing empire with evil intent then you are barking.
They, together with Autocar and CAR and Top Gear all have some excellent writers who can drive a bit.Not sure what "Racing Drivers talking bollocks 99% of the time" you are referring to, but I think if you are comparing Auto Express ( Which is a product of a big european publishing company aimed at the general public ) with EVO you cant have spent any time reading them. 

EVO especially is about cars as driving machines and pretty focussed on that aspect. They dont tell you how many miles to the gallon it gets, how good the cup holders are or what the boot capacity is.
They generally don't test cars that are not "interesting" and that includes european cars as well as Korean ones.
For what its worth I think they are pretty fair to products from any part of the world if they think they are any good. When Hyundai make a genuinely good drivers car , like the Coupe a couple of years ago, then they write about it. 
UK has always been a huge market for Japanese performance cars and we would take more from the USA if they bothered to make them in RHD for our tiny little market.
Why are you so upset because magazines write about fantastic cars?, are you not interested in Bugattis and Zondas, I am, doesnt mean I can afford them. life's pretty boring if all you care about are things you can buy.
:wavey:


----------



## Tony H (Aug 1, 2009)

bluediamond said:


> Just about understood that I think.
> 
> 
> Why are you so upset because magazines write about fantastic cars?, are you not interested in Bugattis and Zondas, I am, doesnt mean I can afford them. life's pretty boring if all you care about are things you can buy.
> :wavey:


I agree 100% with bluediamond.

I also dont understand why quite a few on the forum get upset when the GTR is criticised. Everyone is entitled to an opinion, just because it may not be what you want to hear doesnt mean all the toys have to be launched out of the pram.

You can compare an EVO to an Imprezza, that is fair, but at the end of the day you simply cannot compare any other car to a GTR because there isnt another in this league.

Also lets not forget that GTR drivers are not seen as 'normal car drivers' because GTR's are bloody expensive! How do you think that 'normal' car drivers feel when they see a GTR - fairly envious I would think. Just look at the cars that you see on the road - I bet that 95% are nowhere near as expensive as the GTR. As bluediomand states, its good to read about cars we cant afford because it lifts spirits.

Just a thought to test everyone - what sort of car would you drive if you dropped the £100 million lottery jackpot....if you are 100% honest I bet it wouldnt be a GTR???? :smokin:

tony h


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Tony H said:


> Just a thought to test everyone - what sort of car would you drive if you dropped the £100 million lottery jackpot....if you are 100% honest I bet it wouldnt be a GTR???? :smokin:
> 
> tony h


Exactly, it would be a Veyron or Zonda or both even, just because you could. The GTR would then be a litter filled daily driver! I personally like EVO, some of it is bollocks but it's entertaining. Life's serious enough as it is and it's certainly too short to be arguing over who's car is better, I'm not that bothered.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

I think we all need to shut our "pie-howls" and accept that the only opinion that matters is our own


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

jackg said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else really disappointed that the MY11 GTR was only 8th?
> 
> Seriously considering not upgrading now.


I'd have placed the GT3 RS last because I don't like the cup-holder design and the agressive stance of the horse on the Ferrari badge concerns me deeply. As for the SLS, Rohrl said it's handling sucks but good cup-holder design does a lot for a car. The SLS is my winner and it also wins the cup-holder of the year award.

As for that Skoda YETI, what a performer!? The fastest lap time in the whole issue.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I think the EVO journos actually took the week off and let the arts correspondent from the Ch4 News do the write-up. Everyone deserves a holiday to be fair.


----------

